# Texas's $1 Millon Deer



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Does Texas have a deer worth $1Million?

With a 46-point rack and a Boone and Crockett score of 334, it's hard to 
argue that a whitetail named Stickers isn't the biggest buck to ever 
consume protein in Texas .. Sammy Nooner of Hondo brought Stickers home in 
February. Since then, fellow deer breeders have been speculating on the 
price tag. Some estimates involve seven figures for the 6-year-old 
monarch buck, whose semen fetches $4,000 to $5,000 per straw. Noone r, 
however, said the price is going to stay between him and the seller - 
Tommy Dugger, one of the state's top deer breeders. 'It's probably as 
high as anybody's ever paid,'' he said, 'but we're not letting it out; 
Tommy and I have a gentleman's agreement.''

Damon Thorpe, director of operations for the Texas Deer Association, 
said there are probably only two deer in the United States bigger than 
Stickers. 'I think you can say with confidence he's the most expensive 
deer ever in Texas ,'' Thorpe said. 'It's not inconceivable at all to 
think a deer like that is worth $1 million.'' Dugger told the Lone Star 
Outdoor News it would not be accurate to say the deer sold for one 
million dollars. Wildlife consultant Chase Clark, who works with both 
Nooner and Dugger, said the biggest buck title was previously held by 
Jake the Dream Buck, which was owned by Dugger. Jake died of a 
respiratory illness in the winter of 2005, Clark said. In the meantime, 
Dugger acquired the up-and-comer Stickers, who was born in 2001 on the 
Glen Morgan ranch.

But Stickers had something else going for him, Clark said. This deer is 
the offspring of a doe impregnated by artificial insemination with semen 
from an Ohio legend named Redoy Ben. The elder whitetail, who was only 
about 2 years old at the time, showed a lot of potential, Clark said. 
Redoy Ben died that same year, also to a respiratory illness. 
Nevertheless, Clark said the big deer's potential was realized through 
his son, Stickers. 'It wasn't until October of 2006 that a tape was put 
on those antlers,'' Clark said of Sticker's headgear. 'Now Stickers 
represents the ultimate in the Texas deer breeding industry.''

Nooner, a South Texas gasoline distributor, is also known for the 
quality dove hunts he offers from his base in Medina County .. 'We just 
wanted to help the genetics,'' he said. 'It was fun just trying to see 
how big a deer could grow.'' But Nooner may be on the verge of seeing 
his profits grow as well. 
'Let's assume he did pay $1 million for the deer,'' Thorpe said. 'All he 
has to do is sell 200 straws to get his money out of him. You can easily 
get that in a year, and do it safely.'' But despite his pedigree, Nooner 
and Clark agree there's nothing uppity about Stickers. 'Some deer are 
more nervous than others,'' Clark said. 'They don't do well in breeding 
operations. But Stickers is pretty laid back. 'He's great at posing for 
the camera.''


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a huge deer, to bad its been made by human. I don't think it should count for any records.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> That is a huge deer, to bad its been made by human. I don't think it should count for any records.


 :eyeroll:

Wasnt made by humans, still took a doe and a buck. Now if he had been cloned, your comment would be valid.

Damn impressive!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What I was meaning was, its to bad that didn't happen naturally. They carefully took top semen and top does from big buck semen to make it. Much as we do on the dairy farm, we get a semen catalog and it has different bulls semen and the traits that the bull carries, so we can better manage our cows.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

its kinda sad to see something as great as that behind a fence isnt it? :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BL, when I read your first post I pictured you helping make that deer. :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont see anything close to 334 personally.... 260 maybe.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> BL, when I read your first post I pictured you helping make that deer. :lol:


Give me some deer and I could figure it out.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm surprised to see pictures of "Stickers" with hardened antlers (not much velvet left). I thought most breeders remove the antlers on trophy breeder bucks before this stage to reduce strain on the deers vertebrae due to the weight.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > BL, when I read your first post I pictured you helping make that deer. :lol:
> ...


Hahaha!! Thats awesome.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


I work on a dairy farm and I artificially inseminate cows. That's why P&Y said that.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

it shouldnt count as anything just because it is fenced in. I think that the only way it should count is if they saw it out in the woods and took pictures because obviously one of the deer that they have is going to eventually have huge antlers.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> That is a huge deer, to bad its been made by human. I don't think it should count for any records.


 I agree. Its a nice buck but it shouldn't be counted for any records. Real records should be natural bucks taken by hunters in the wild.


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

Could that thing even walk though a thick woods? Those antlers would get caught on everything. 
I would like to see it from a deer stand to find out. Just wouldn't want to fall out of the stand and never get a shot off.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha ya i dont think i could sit too still if he walked by my blind.


----------



## texasdeerhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

YES i have personaly seen his antlers, after he sheds his velvet they cut them off and i got to see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't think I would keep that thing in a fenced area, but in a vault with armed guards...


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

amazing antlers, but I'd much rather see something like that while on foot in the hills, while hunting...I'd probably have a heart attack, and die with a great big smile on my face!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I am just looking for the little red 5 cents cracked corn machines.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

any of you guys on here know a Dennis Gourlie? he sells deer semen goes from state to state. he is very well known his step son goes to my school. i works and breeds deer like this. just wonderin if anyone is familiar with him.


----------

